# Arrow Length and Draw Length



## mrheikes (Dec 6, 2010)

I am not a pro and dont shot recurve but usually arrows are cut flush to a inch past the front of the riser and draw should be comfortable and consistent. So pick a anchor point and stick with it.


----------

